# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Lajmi më i fundit nga zgjedhjet e 3 korrikut

## Hyllien

Fillojne zhurmat e para per rezultatin e Zgjedhjeve:

*Te dhenat e para: PD fiton ne Tirane dhe Durres*

Televizioni KLAN ka dhene rezultatet e para te kryera nga instituti Gani Bobi. Sipas ketyre te dhenave te kryera e ne Tirane dhe Durres, PD fiton ne 15 zona ndersa PS fiton ne nje zone, kurse LSI fiton vetem ne nje zone. 
Sipas KLAN te dhenat nuk jane perfundimtare. (Lajme.Net)

----------


## Era1

BEJTJA: KLASA POLITIKE, ENDE E PAPJEKUR 
'Klasa politike shqiptare tregoi edhe nje here papjekurine, duke dhene rezultate finale ne nje ore kur eshte e pamundur qe te jepen rezultate te tilla". Keshtu shprehet drejtori i Informacionit ne Top Channel Andi Bejtja, pas prononcimit te dy kampeve politike per fitore te sigurt. Nderkohe duke folur per Exit Polls, Bejtja theksoi se kultura jone eshte e dyshimte ne lidhje me pergjigjet qe japim pas votimeve. Nga ana tjeter sipas tij edhe edhe klasa politike nuk eshte e pjekur per te perballuar sondazhe te tilla. 

Top Channel

----------


## Hyllien

Alba, eshte mbyllur fushata elektorale.  :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk e di sa te besueshme jane keto rezultatet kaq te parakohshme.

*MOISIU-STROHAL: REZULTATET E PARAKOHSHME, TE DEMSHME*  

Presidenti i Republikes Alfred Moisiu, zhvilloi sot, po ne kuader te zgjedhjeve, nje takim me drejtorin e zyres se ODIHR-it Kristian Strohal dhe kreun e vezhguesve te kesaj njesie diplomatike, Jurgen Grunet. Gjate takimit kreu i shtetit u shpreh se jane marre masa per te vene perpara drejtesise personat qe do te shkelin ligjet e procesit zgjedhor. Ndersa Strohal, nga ana e tij vuri ne dukje interesin per nje proces zgjedhor te lire nga ana e nderkombetareve dhe ritheksoi pranine e vezhguesve te huaj ne qendrat e votimit. Nder te tjera, bashkebiseduesit u shprehen te te njejtit mendim, se shpallja e parakohshme e rezultateve demton integritetin e numerimit te votave. (Top-Channel)

----------


## Era1

TIRANE, NE DISA ZONA MBERRIJNE KUTITE E VOTIMIT 
Ne disa komisione zonale te kryeqytetit kane filluar te mberrijne kutite e votimit. Ne zonen 36, ne shkollen Andon Zako Cajupi, nen masa te larta sigurie kane mberritur kutite e votimit te zones 37. Procesi zgjedhor ne zonen 36 ka qene i qete, me perjashtim te atij mes kandidatit te PS-se Shpetim Idrizi dhe atij te PD-se Edi Paloka. Nderkaq, kutite e votimit jane nisur edhe drejt shkolles Bajram Curri.

Top Channel

----------


## Era1

PD, KEQARDHJE PER VDEKJEN E VEZHGUESIT TE PR-se 
Ne seline blu, perfaqesuesit e Partise Demokratike jane informuar ne lidhje me vdekjen e vezhguesit te Partise Republikane Learton Vathi. Ata kane shprehur keqardhjen e tyre per humbjen e vellait te nje kandidati te PR-se. Autori i vrasjes dyshohet te jete i vellai i kryetarit te njesise numer 3, Ilir Kokona. Aktualisht, as drejtuesit e PD-se e as anetare te tjere te saj nuk bejne te ditur rezultate paraprake, por kane premtuar se ato do te jene korrekte.

----------


## Era1

BEJTJA: NDERKOMBETARET DO TE VENE VULEN PER ZGJEDHJET 
Drejtori i Informacionit ne Top Channel Andi Bejtja shprehet se vleresimi per mbarevajtjen e ketyre zgjedhjeve, do te jepet nga nderkombetaret. 'Si rrallehere dy kampet politike kane pranuar se zgjedhjet ishin korrekte dhe te ndershme", u shpreh Bejtja. Sipas tij, Shqiperise me e rendesishme se fitorja e njeres apo tjetres pale, i nevojitet vleresimi i ketij procesi si i drejte dhe korrekt.

----------


## Nice_Boy

*BERISHA: KUJDES ME TRANSPORTIN E KUTIVE*  

"Forcat e rendit te respektojne ligjin, pasi se bashku me kutite e votimit tranportojne ndryshimin dhe te ardhmen e Shqiperise". Keshtu u shpreh Berisha ne nje prononcim per mediat pak caste me pare. Sipas tij shqiptaret tashme e kane marre nje vendim dhe fitorja e Partise Demokratike eshte e thelle. "Modestia do te jete triumfator i kesaj fitoreje", u shpreh Berisha, ndersa u beri thirrje militanteve qe te ruajne qetesine. 

By Top/Channel

----------


## Era1

BERISHA: PARTIA DEMOKRATIKE, FITORE HISTORIKE 
Lideri i Partise Demokratike Sali Berisha, shpalli nga selia blu, perpara simpatizanteve te saj, fitoren e Partise Demokratike. "Kjo eshte nje fitore historike e juaja dhe e Shqiperise, per nje qellim qe une e kam shpallur bashke me ju, ate qe te bashkoj te gjithe shqiptaret", deklaroi Berisha. Nderkaq, burime nga kjo seli bejne te ditur se ne zonen numer 25 ne kryeqytet ka fituar kanidati i PD-se Sami Gjergji.

----------


## Era1

RUCI: REZULTATET E SONDAZHEVE, TE PAVERTETA 
Sekretari i pergjithshem i Partise Socialiste ka hedhur poshte rezultatet e nje sondazhi mbi zgjedhjet qe po transmetohet ne nje tjeter televizion, duke thene se partia qe ai perfaqeson zoteron te dhena te tjera shume te ndryshme. Ruci nga ana tjeter u shpreh se Berisha po vepron ashtu sikurse ne zgjedhjet e kaluara duke e quajtur veten fitimtar para kohe. "Ne baze te te dhenave tona vetem ne Shkoder jane fituar 5 zona elektorale, sikurse edhe rezultatet e tjera jane ne favorin tone", u shpreh Ruci.

----------


## Era1

KRYEMADHI: TOSKA, TE HEQE DORE NGA PRESIONET 
Monika Kryemadhi, kandidate e levizjes Socialiste per Integrim ne zonen 34 ne Kombinat ka akuzuar ministrin Toska qe te heqe dore nga presionet qe po bejne njerezit e tij ne qendrat e votimit. Sipas Kryemadhit deri tani kane votuar 37 perqind e votuesve, ndersa vazhdon ende votimi ne nje qender. Duke folur per sondazhet dhe rezultatet paraprake nga dy kampet e medha, Kryemadhi u shpreh se keto sherbejne vetem per te krijuar ilaritet

Top Channel

----------


## Dito

Une them ta heqim KQZ sepse s`na hyn ne pune me. Kemi kryetaret e partive qe japin rezultatin, cu paguajme rrogen kot celibashit me shoke.

si nuk u beme njehere te kulturuar mor amoni, si mer nuk presin dot te flase ai qe eshte per ate pune dhe jo te bertsim si dreqerit rrugeve. Po leme nam ne gjithe europen me karagjozlleqet qe bejme.
Prisni prisni se s`ka mbaruar, do degjoni tani refrenin e perhershem te politikaneve tane qe s`njohin zgjedhje.

Hajt selom nga daja se normalisht une nuk votoj as per mafiozet e kuq, por as per maloket pa shkolle.

Dito.

----------


## Era1

Faleminderit po nuk e kam hapur une temen  :buzeqeshje: 

KORCE, PROBLEME NE DISA ZONA ZGJEDHORE 
Nje sere incidentesh kane perfshire procesin zgjedhor ne qytetin e Korces. Incidentet jane regjistruar ne zonen 18, ku votimet filluan me vonese per shkak te komisionereve, si dhe ne zonen ku kandidon Gramoz Pashko, ku deri ne mesdite eshte votuar pa dokumente identifikimi. Ndersa ne nje nga zonat e thella te rrethit te Korces vezhguesit nderkombetare jane ndaluar nga komisioneret. Aktualisht, sipas te dhenave paraprake, ne rang prefekture ne kete qytet kane votuar 52%, ndersa ne rang rrethi 48%. Gjithashtu, ka ende nje numer te vogel zgjedhesish ne qendrat e votimit, por ka filluar transportimi i kutive, nderkohe qe pritet edhe transportimi i 14 kutive te tjera.

----------


## Era1

SARANDE E GJIROKASTER, MBYLLET PROCESI I VOTIMEVE 
Ne Sarande dhe Gjirokaster procesi i votimit eshte mbyllur dhe kutite po shoqerohen nen masa te larta sigurie nga forcat e rendit. Transportimi i tyre per ne Komisionet Zonale Zgjedhore po kryhet nen shoqerimin e vezhguesve kombetare dhe nderkombetare. Nderkohe qe puna intensive e transportit te kutive vazhdon edhe ne qytete te tjera te vendit.

----------


## Era1

CELIBASHI: ENDE NUK KA NISUR NUMERIMI I VOTAVE 
Kryetari i Komisionit Qendror te Zgjedhjeve deklaroi se pas ores 19:00 llogaritet te kene votuar rreth 56 perqind e zgjedhesve ne shkalle vendi. Por pritet qe kjo perqindje te rritet pasi qendrat e votimit kane qendruar te hapura edhe pas afatit zyrtar, derisa ka votuar edhe zgjedhesi i fundit. Per kete shkak edhe procesi i numerimit te votave do te nise me vone nga parashikimi. Nderkohe Celibashi ka vleresuar se procesi zgjedhor eshte konsideruar i mire si nga votuesit ashtu edhe nga vezhguesit nderkombetar

----------


## Era1

*TIRANE, PD DEKLARON FITOREN NE 5 ZONA*  

Zedhenesi i partise Demokratike per Zgjedhjet Ermal Hasimaj ka deklaruar fitoren ne 5 zona elektorale ne Tirane. Sipas Hasimajt, sipas burimeve lokale kandidatet Majlinda Bregu, Spartak Ngjela, Ylli Pango, Edi Paloka, Shaban Memia e Apollon Bace kane arritur fitoren. "Keto shifra perputhen me te dhenat e sondazhit te publikuar ne TvKlan", shprehet Hasimaj.

----------


## Era1

*DERVISHAJ: TE PRESIM REZULTATIN E KQZ*  

"Duhet te jemi te pergjegjeshem dhe duhet te presin rezultatin e Komisionit Qendor te Zgjedhjeve". Keshtu shprehet zedhenesi i Levizjes Socialiste per Integrim, Sokol Dervishaj. Sipas tij, dy kampet e medha kane dale ne prononcime per mediat duke deklaruar fitoren e tyre. "Eshte shume heret per te dhene rezultate, kur procesi i numerimit te votave ende nuk ka mbaruar", u shpreh Dervishaj. Ai falenderoi votuesit per pjesemarrjen ne votime, duke treguar nje shenje qytetarie.

----------


## Era1

*Kandidatet e PD-se, raportojne te Berisha per zgjedhjet*  


03-07-2005 - 22:18 
Nderkohe qindra simpatizante te Partise Demokratike jane duke festuar mes fishekzjarresh fitoren e deklaruar tashme nga kreret e selise blu, nje pjese e kandidateve te PD-se, jane mbledhur aktualisht ne zyren e kryetarit demokrat Berisha, per te raportuar per ecurine e zgjedhjeve si dhe nje rezultat paraprak, te cilat kandidaten kane arritur te vjeni nga te dhenat qe ata kane marre nga komisioneret e tyre ne qendrat e votimit. Pritet qe brenda nje kohe te shkurter, PD-ja do te dale ne nje tjeter deklarate ne lidhje me rezultatet paraprake, e cila konsiston ne fitoren e kandidateve te vecante.  

Marre nga http://www.tvklan.com/

----------


## angeldust

Vdes vezhguesi i PR-se, u plagos me arme ne zonen 37  
03-07-2005 - 21:30 
Vezhguesi republikan Learton Vathi nderroi jete pak caste me pare ne spital, pas plagosjes me arme sot ne zonen 37 ne Tirane. Pas nderhyrjeve te njepasnjeshme kirurgjikale ne Spitalin Ushtarak, Vathi nuk mundi t'i mbijetoje plages se marre. Burime nga policia konfirmojne se autori i kesaj ngjarjeje eshte vellai i kryetarit te njesise numer 3 ne Tirane, Ilir Kokona. Nderkohe qe perfaqesuesit e Partise Demokratike kane shprehur keqardhje ne lidhje me vdekjen e vezhguesit te Partise Republikane Learton Vathi. 


Ilir Kokona me sa mora vesh qenka kandidat socialist.



PD, KEQARDHJE PER VDEKJEN E VEZHGUESIT TE PR-se 
Ne seline blu, perfaqesuesit e Partise Demokratike jane informuar ne lidhje me vdekjen e vezhguesit te Partise Republikane Learton Vathi. Ata kane shprehur keqardhjen e tyre per humbjen e vellait te nje kandidati te PR-se. Autori i vrasjes dyshohet te jete i vellai i kryetarit te njesise numer 3, Ilir Kokona. Aktualisht, as drejtuesit e PD-se e as anetare te tjere te saj nuk bejne te ditur rezultate paraprake, por kane premtuar se ato do te jene korrekte.

----------


## Era1

*Shkoder, kutite e votimit nuk kane mberritur ende ne KZZ *  
03-07-2005 - 19:22 

Ne Shkoder nuk ka filluar ende numerimi i fleteve te votimit, kjo per shkak te mberritjes me vonese te kutive. Pritet qe ky proces te vijoje ne oret pasmesnates, duke patur parasysh qe disa prej qendrave te votimit ndodhen ne distanca te largeta, gje e cila veshtireson dorezimin e kutive te votimit, brenda kohes te parashikuar ne ligj. Nderkohe demokratet e Shkodres deklarojne fitoren e tyre ne 3 zona, socialistet theksojne se 2 zona jane te fituara ne perqindje te larta nga kandidatet e tyre. Sipas statistikave te deritanishme 40 per qind e shkodraneve i jane drejtuar kutive te votimit per te dhene verdiktin e tyre, perqindje kjo e cila eshte e njejte me ate te vitit 2001.  

TV Klan

----------


## Era1

*Ne Korce ka nisur festa ne kampin demokrat edhe pse nuk eshte publikuar asnje rezultat.* 

Ne Korce ka nisur festa ne kampin demokrat edhe pse nuk eshte publikuar asnje rezultat. Nderkohe ne Komisionin Zonal Zgjedhor ka nisur nje mbledhje ku eshte kerkuar perjashtimi i tre anetareve, pasi dyshohet se kane lidhje me nje kandidat demokrat. Sipas gazetarit te TCH ne rang prefekture kane votuar 52 perqind e zgjedhesve.

----------

